
SwiftUI Defaults Considered Harmful - pcr910303
https://tonsky.me/blog/swiftui/
======
zepto
This person has clearly not spent any time programming using SwiftUI.

~~~
CharlesMerriam2
Er... why do you say that?

~~~
zepto
Not one of his criticisms is based on any experience of how they have affected
his usage of SwiftUI in practice.

